
Quantum pseudo-telepathy - lisper
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_pseudo-telepathy
======
yesenadam
That says it _can be verified experimentally_ but sounds like it hasn't been.
I think. If not, why not; what would it take to test?

